# Newhaven ferry car park overnight



## weldted (May 1, 2005)

Hi all, has anyone stayed in this car park recently. Subject to the arrival of our A class windscreen!! We are hoping to catch the 10:00 ferry. Check in closes at 09:15, we will be travelling up from Plymouth, but wont be leaving until mid to late afternoon.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Not recently but two years ago it was still OK to overnight.

Ray.


----------



## bilbaoman (Jun 17, 2016)

If its the first ferry in the morning i always arrive after the last ferry the day before and park in front of the in gate


----------



## 242633 (Oct 21, 2021)

I *THINK* that the overnight parking within the Port Gates may have been suspended, initially because of the works, including the Customer Toilets in the Main Reception Building. We enquired 2 years ago, and were told that overnight parking would not be permitted. There was a mention of parking at B&Q, but this no more than a casual 'should be OK', i.e. as long as you're not caught


Steve


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Apparently there's parking on the front on the other side of the Ouze, £10 a night.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Sorry, forgot to post location
50.78143, 0.053489


----------



## bilbaoman (Jun 17, 2016)

jiwawa said:


> Apparently there's parking on the front on the other side of the Ouze, £10 a night.


It is closed from 6pm to 8am you cannot leave or enter between these times:frown2::frown2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Industrial estates close by are handy if a little noisy, I used to overnight around Dover quite often no one bothers you normally.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

bilbaoman said:


> It is closed from 6pm to 8am you cannot leave or enter between these times/images/MotorhomeFacts_2014/smilies/tango_face_sad.png/images/MotorhomeFacts_2014/smilies/tango_face_sad.png


Are you able to see that on Google maps?


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

We have always used Newhaven to travel to France.............and Dieppe is such a wonderful arrival and stopover.

I cannot see why it is not still possible to overnight at the port but there is always the Hope Inn just around the corner.


----------



## bilbaoman (Jun 17, 2016)

jiwawa said:


> Are you able to see that on Google maps?


Yes its 2.0m high when closed man closes it when he leaves you can park in the Hope Inn carpark if you have a meal this is just before the carpark the address is Fort Road


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

bilbaoman said:


> ... you can park in the Hope Inn carpark if you have a meal this is just before the carpark the address is Fort Road


Sounds perfect!


----------

